# Neues Team - bereits Erfahrungen?



## frme80 (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo!
Man hat ja gelesen, dass ein neues Team Bergwerk weiterfuerht.
Nun sind ein paar Monate ins Land gegangen ...
Und jetzt....
Wer von Euch hat denn schon Erfahrung mit der neuen QualitÄt// dem neuen Service machen können?

Generelle Empfehlungen ? - Kleine Firmen habens ja überall (nicht nur in der BikeBranche) besonder schwierig....

Viele Gruesse!
Ciao


----------



## cwolf (5. Februar 2007)

Mahlzeit,
hier meine Erfahrungen mit meinem neuen Pfadi und dem neuen Bergwerk-Team:

Ich habe einen Pfadfinder-Rahmen (zuerst in S, hierzu später mehr) mit Sonderbeschichtung bestellt.
Klasse war, dass meine Wunschfarbe realisiert werden konnte. Den höheren Logistik-Aufwand hat mir Bergwerk nicht berechnet.  
Ich war selber in Pforzheim und habe mir das Werk angesehen, Herr Zebisch (Geschäftsführer) hat sich da viel Zeit für mich genommen, das war prima.
Die Pulverung lief glatt, der Rahmen war bildschön.  
Was bei der Lieferung nicht gut war:
- Es waren überhaupt keine Unterlagen dabei:
  - Bedienung wie zB welche Schnellspannerposition dem längeren Federweg hinten entspricht; 
  - Dämpferspezifikation und Empfehlungen zum Einbau (Einbaulänge, Anzugsmomente)., 
  - Garantien
  - Umwerferspezifikationen fehlten (im Prospektbild sieht man am Pfadfinder einen Down Swing-Schellenumwerfer); es stellte sich   aber heraus, dass das Rad einen tretlagerbefestigten braucht; leider hatte ich schon einen "normalen" gekauft

- Das Tretlagergewinde war schlecht vorgeschnitten und musste nachgeschnitten werden

OK, ich baute das Rad zusammen und es stellte sich heraus, dass die mit dem Fox-Dämpfer gelieferten Buchsen (für das Pfadi bestellt) nicht passten. Nach Gespräch mit Fox wurden neue Buchsen geliefert. Diese hätten nur mit brachialer Gewalt in das Dämpferauge gepasst, was wir nicht machen wollten. Also haben wir den Dämpfer eingeschickt. In der Zwischenzeit stellte ich fest, dass das Oberrohr des S-Rahmens 4CM ZU KURZ WAR (495 statt 535)!!! Ich dachte ich spinne   - alle Maße gegenüber der Geometrie-Liste auf der Website und im Prospekt stimmten, nur das Oberrohr war völlig falsch! Ich war entsetzt. Nach Anruf bei Bergwerk einigten wir uns auf einen neuen M-Rahmen, der ein 525mm langes Oberrohr hat (in der Liste: "557mm"!). Der ganze Pulverprozess (2 Wochen) ging von vorne los, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Rad vor Ende der Saison nicht mehr fertig wurde. Als der M-Rahmen dann fertig war, wurde der Dämpfer direkt bei Bergwerk eingebaut. Bei meiner Wiederaufbau-Kontrolle stellte sich leider heraus, dass der Dämpfer nach auch nur leichtem Anziehen des Schnellspanners in der hinteren Lagerung bombenfest saß . Nach nochmaliger Rekla und Dämpferversendung lässt sich nun endlich der Dämpfer hinten drehen. Zwar nicht, wie wohl laut Fox normalerweise, im Dämpferauge, sondern auf der Schnellspann-Achse. Ich hoffe, das ist ok so.

Für den ganzen Aufwand, Ärger, Demontage und Wieder-Zusammenbau hatte ich die Hälfte des Aufwandes, der in einer Werkstatt angefallen wäre, von Bergwerk als Aufwandsentschädigung gefordert (also 124,- Euro). Bekommen habe ich letztlich eine XT-Kette und -Ritzel. Naja. Was ich sehr traurig fand: Es gab zu keiner Zeit ein Bedauern oder eine Entschuldigung von Bergwerk für den Ärger mit Dämpfer und Rahmen.

Aber zum Rad selbst: Die Fahreigenschaften sind sensationell, das Pfadi klettert mit den 2,4er Reifen wie eine Raupe und bergab hat es für mich fast unbegerenztes Potenzial durch den Federweg von ca. 135 mm hinten und 130mm vorne. Das Ansprechverhalten hinten ist jetzt prima, weil die Lagerung ja nun "läuft". Die Dämpferverstellkonzeption und die Hinterbaukonstruktion- und lagerung ist phantastisch ausgeführt. Das Tretlager ist sehr schön hoch, prima für alle Baumstämme & Co.  Leider hat der M-Rahmen fast keine Schrittfreiheit mehr für mich, besonders im langen Federwegs-Modus. Die Sattelstütze lässt sich sehr weit versenken, klasse! Es passt für die lange Tour eine 1l-Flasche in den Rahmen, sehr gut. Ich freue ich schon auf den nächsten Alpencross!

Ich würde den Pfadi wieder kaufen, zumal ich ja jetzt viel mehr drüber weiß. Im Moment kann man aber die Pfadis nur eingeschränkt empfehlen, weil die Geometriedimensionen etwas seltsam sind (und auf der Website immer noch falsch stehen). 

Ich war und bin etwas entsetzt, dass einem der hochwertigsten Bike-Hersteller solche groben Fehler passieren, die ich als ehemaliger Bike-Händler nur von billigen Bike-Firmen kenne... aber genau um so etwas eigentlich nicht zu haben, gebe ich ja viel mehr Geld aus. Die Kommunikation war zum Teil zu zäh, ich musste ständig nachhaken, nachdem ich Tage nach einer mail/Anruf nichts gehört hatte.

Ich wünsche dem Bergwerk-Team dennoch viel Erfolg, weil es die Räder wert sind: Wo gibt es schon ein All Mountain mit Pulver-Farbwunsch, so tollen Federwegen, mit "Großflaschenplatz" im Rahmen, weit versenkbarer Stütze und das aus deutscher Produktion? Und das neue Cobalt verspricht auch tolles! 

Euer Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosy (6. Februar 2007)

und mit soviel ärger inklusive sorry hoffe der laden verschwindet bald bevor noch mehr kunden leiden müssen.


----------



## Joscha (6. Februar 2007)

mal meine erfahrungen:

ich habe anfang 2006 ein mercury rohloff geordert, allerdings nicht direkt über BW sondern über einen zwischenhändler (http://www.falk-sports.de/). Ihm habe ich allso meine detailierte Teileliste incl farbmuster mitgeteilt. 
-> das komische daran war das ich mit besseren meiner ausstattung unter dem preis von BW lag (also der auf der HP ausgeschriebene ... mit schlechteren parts.)

Dan zur lieferzeit ursprünglich hieß es 4 Wochen, das konnte natürlich nicht gehalten werden, grund war unteranderem das der rahmen nach dem ersten pulvern haarriße im lack hatte was aber gottseidank vorort festgestellt wurde und eingestellt. Lieferzweit war dan im endeffekt ca. 8 Wochen. 

Mal zum Bike selbst, super verarbeitung, klasse lackierung, einfach nur schön . halt ein bike was nicht jeder hat, und vorallem in deinen wunschfarben! Und das im endeffekt ohne extra Aufpreis.

-> Warum habe ich mir nen BW geholt?
war auf der suche nach nem Rohloffbike, da da die auswahl auf dem markt nicht die größte ist habe ich mich auf endorfin und bw eingegrenzt und jeweils preisanfragen gestartet. Endorfin konnt nicht alle gewünschten teile montieren, und war bei anderer ausstattung um nen ganzen batzen teuerer als das BW. Facto habe ich mich fürs BW entschieden wegen Ausstattung, Preis, Farbe bzw Design.

hier mal noch nen bild


----------



## Joscha (6. Februar 2007)

achja @gosy

deine konstruktiven beiträge kannst du dir denke ich sparen... danke!


----------



## dirtpaw (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo Bergwerk-Fahrer,
bin nur per Zufall über diesen fred gestolpert. Musste nur gerade Schmunzeln als ich (in Kenntnis der bewegten Bergwerk Historie) den Namen Werner Zebisch gelesen habe. Der löst bei Leuten aus dem Münchner Raum, die schon länger biken (so Anfang der 90er) bzw. Triathleten sind bzw. das Vergnügen hatten Kunde bzw. Mitarbeiter bei Triathlon Zebisch zu sein, sicher Reaktionen unterschiedlichster Art aus.
Ich war seinerzeit (zum Glück nur) Kleinkunde bzw. gute Freunde von mir Mitarbeiter von Herrn Zebisch. Ich wünsche Bergwerk an dieser Stelle natürlich nur das Beste und ein glücklichere Zukunft als Triathlon Zebisch!

happy trails


----------



## UKW (7. Februar 2007)

@cwolf: Achtung - das Dämpferauge darf sich nicht auf dem Bolzen drehen, sondern muß auf diesem fest geklemmt am Rahmen sitzen. Das heißt, die Buchse muß sich im Dämpferauge drehen. Ist das nicht der Fall, reibt sich die Buchse bald aus und es entsteht unerwünschtes Spiel. Die meisten Dämpfer/Buchsen sind diesbezüglich nicht maßhaltig gefertigt...

Gruß
UKW


----------



## RolsRacer (7. Februar 2007)

Kann nur sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin mit dem mir entgegengebrachten Service und der Qualität. Herr Zebisch zeigt sich in allen Belangen als kompetent. Die Geschichte mit der Lieferzeit / Wartezeit kenne ich auch, entschuldige diese aber mit der Tatsache, dass Bergwerk eher eine Manufaktur ist.


----------



## blank (9. Februar 2007)

Moin, Bestellung Mercury Rohloff Komplettbikes Ende Dezember direkt in PF mit viel Zeit, Probefahrten etc., Lieferung frei Haus Ende Januar, wie angekündigt, Rahmenmaße (heute extra nochmal gemessen) wie im Katalog, für die Einfahrzeit gabs verschieden lange Vorbauten und verschiedene Sättel zum testen geborgt, alle Extras (extra Ösen hier, andere Zugverlegung da, ...) umgesetzt, Aufbau insgesamt top, Räder (natürlich) ultra-schick und gehen ab wie Sau. Was will mensch mehr? Und: Wo bekommt mensch das sonst?

Ach ja, ich persönlich komme mit Zebisch gut klar, aber auch mit den Schweißern in PF! Die kommen mir hier zu selten vor, machen aber einen wichtigen und guten Job. Ich empfehle eine Besichtigung und dann einfach Herrn Gürses reden lassen. Sehr interessant.

Hmm, oder hätte ich lieber schreiben sollen Bergwerk ist Mist, damit die Räder so exklusiv wie möglich bleiben...


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2007)

@cwolf:
Wie hast du die Oberrohr-Länge gemessen?


----------



## cwolf (14. Februar 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> @cwolf: Achtung - das Dämpferauge darf sich nicht auf dem Bolzen drehen, sondern muß auf diesem fest geklemmt am Rahmen sitzen. Das heißt, die Buchse muß sich im Dämpferauge drehen. Ist das nicht der Fall, reibt sich die Buchse bald aus und es entsteht unerwünschtes Spiel.
> 
> Hi UKW, danke für die Info, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Bergwerk hat es so gemacht, dass zwei Buchsen fest im Dämpferauge sitzen. Diese Buchsen laufen auf einer Welle, die mit dem Schnellspanner fest mit dem Rahmen (der Übersetzungswippe) verbunden ist. Warum, denkst Du, sollte das ein Problem sein?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cwolf (14. Februar 2007)

KawAndy schrieb:


> @cwolf:
> Wie hast du die Oberrohr-Länge gemessen?



Entlang des Oberrohrs von Mitte des Durchmessers des Sitzrohres bis Mitte des Durchmessers des Steuerrohrs. 
Laut Bergwerk muss man das Ganze in der Horizontalen messen, also von der Oberkante des Steuerrohrs (auch hier von der Durchmessermitte aus) horizontal nach hinten (Wasserwaage) bis Mitte des Durchmessers der Sattelstütze.
Die horizontale Messung liefert ca. 4-8mm mehr.


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Februar 2007)

das ist nicht nur bei bergwerk so...ich hab noch nicht bei anderen Rahmenherstellern gesehn das die oberrohrlänge ander gemessen wird wie voncwolf gerade beschreiben...was jetzt mal Rahmengeometrien die nicht gerade für downhill geeignet sind angeht
Mfg


----------



## XC_Freund (15. Februar 2007)

du hast zwei alubuchsen, die in das dämpferauge von links und rechts geschoben werden. diese müssen sich im dämpferauge drehen und fest mit der wippe verbunden sein (nach anziehen des schnellspanners). im dämpferauge ist ein gleitlager eingepresst. die buchsen und dieses gleitlager sind das verschleißteil. wenn sich deine buchsen auf der "welle" drehen, dann hobeltst du dir auch deine dämpferwippe ab. dafür ist die aber nicht gedacht. das gleitlager in den fox-dämpfern geht oft am anfang etwas schwer, wird aber bald leichtgängig. ich habe früher auch fox benutz, gab ja kaum vernünftige alternativen und hab sogar noch ersatz gleitlagerhülsen und ein werkzeug zum einpressen (kann man aber auch mit zwei nüssen machen).
ich war mit den gleitlagern nie richtig zufrieden, da die eigentlich nach jeder saison fertig sind und ausgetauscht werden sollten. deshalb lies ich mir mal spezielle gleitlager und buchsen aus edelstahl drehen. waren 100 rausgeschmissene euronen. ich hab das aber alles verdrängt und weiss jetzt nicht mehr sofort wie die firma hieß, die diesen superservice anbot.


----------



## UKW (19. Februar 2007)

@cwolf: Hör auf den XC-Freund!

Gruß
UKW


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Februar 2007)

Joscha schrieb:


> achja @gosy
> 
> deine konstruktiven beiträge kannst du dir denke ich sparen... danke!



NA ja Joscha, jetzt komm mal runter ist doch seine Meinung..darf er die nicht sagen ? wo leben wir denn ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Februar 2007)

cwolf schrieb:


> Ich war und bin etwas entsetzt, dass einem der hochwertigsten Bike-Hersteller solche groben Fehler passieren,
> Euer Wolf



Wir schreiben das Jahr 2007..........wer hat Dir denn den Mist erzählt.....von einem der hochwertigsten Bike-Hersteller....uinglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (21. Februar 2007)

... und stets die gleichen Kommentare, Verlaufsstränge, irrwitzigen Wichtigkeiten in Wort und manchmal Bild ...

Heute blickte ich seit langer Zeit wieder einmal hier hinein und muß eine gewisse 'Verebbung' konstatieren. Ein Blick zu Bergwerk - und oh Schreck, die Rahmenpreise sind wie ehedem - hoch! Haben wir nun einen qualitativen Quantensprung beim 'Mercury' gemacht, oder paßt nach wie vor noch immer ein Down-Swing-Umwerfer nicht richtig (weil Haltebohrung Flaschenhalter im Weg), bricht das Joch noch immer an der gleichen Stelle? 

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## cwolf (22. Februar 2007)

XC_Freund schrieb:


> du hast zwei alubuchsen, die in das dämpferauge von links und rechts geschoben werden. diese müssen sich im dämpferauge drehen und fest mit der wippe verbunden sein (nach anziehen des schnellspanners). im dämpferauge ist ein gleitlager eingepresst. die buchsen und dieses gleitlager sind das verschleißteil. wenn sich deine buchsen auf der "welle" drehen, dann hobeltst du dir auch deine dämpferwippe ab. dafür ist die aber nicht gedacht.
> 
> Stimmt, Du hast recht! Vielen Dank. Bergwerk/Zebisch scheinen davon nicht viel Ahnung zu haben, sie haben nach Einsenden des Dämpfers die Welle abgedreht, so dass die Buchsen nun  auf der Welle laufen und demnach außen an der Dämpferwippe schleifen. Dann werde ich mal den Schnellspanner etwas fester anziehen, damit sich evtl. doch bald die Buchsen im Dämpferauge anfangen zu drehen...
> 
> ...


----------



## cwolf (22. Februar 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2007..........wer hat Dir denn den Mist erzählt.....von einem der hochwertigsten Bike-Hersteller....uinglaublich



Tja Du hast ja auch schon einige durch wenn ich mir Dein Album so anschaue. Und Rocky ist jetzt deine finale Lösung? Schön. Was soll ich sagen? Glück gehabt?!
Gruß
CWolf


----------



## gosy (22. Februar 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> NA ja Joscha, jetzt komm mal runter ist doch seine Meinung..darf er die nicht sagen ? wo leben wir denn ?



vor  allem ist es die wahrheit.


----------



## TuffGong (23. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Hatte die ganze Zeit mit einem Bergwerk geliebäugelt. Bin froh, daß ich den Kundenbericht hier gelesen habe u. mich von der Vorstellung, ein BW zu kaufen, verabschieden kann. 
Normalerweise gibt`s Ärger ja immer umsonst - aber hier kommt er noch richtig teuer.

Danke für die Offenheit. Soll mir ne Warnung sein.
Grüße,
TG


----------



## Fretchen (24. Februar 2007)

Meine Leidensgeschichte kann man hier ja leider nicht mehr lesen......
Naja........
Ich habe mich mitlerweile auch schon von den 370 Euro ebbes verabschiedet die mir noch zustehen.
Es war mir eine Lehre.
Soviel Blödheit is mir echt noch nie untergekommen.

Ich wollte über Herrn Zebisch eigentlich lieber nix sagen......obwohl........
Als ich nämlich hier mal beschrieben habe was mir widerfahren ist wurde er nämlich gleich etwas unsachlich und unverschämt.
Was mir einfallen würde sowas zu schreiben.........
Und ach ja ich hätte mutwillig am Steuersatz manipuliert (mal davon abgesehen dass ich das gar nicht kann....) 
Wer seine Unfähigkeit auf den Kunden schiebt und eigentlich auf alles völlig gleichgültig reagiert brauch sich echt nicht wundern.
Glücklicherweise bin ich das Drecksrad los.

Wer etwas besonders schönes fahren will sollte sich an Endorfin wenden.
Die waren echt super freundlich, super kompetent, alles kam sicher und einwandtfrei montiert zu Hause an, Wunschfarbe, Beratung.
Mein Gatte hat sich direkt das gleiche Rad (Speed II SL) bestellt. Bei der Qualität und dem Service gibt man gerne sein Geld aus.


----------



## sufrocky (25. Februar 2007)

Habe selbst mit Bergwerk und Herrn Zebisch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Der Service war kompetent, schnell und kundenfreundlich,
das Faunus LSD ist ein tolles Bike, welches ich jederzeit wieder kaufen würde.


----------



## ollo (25. Februar 2007)

cwolf schrieb:


> XC_Freund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > du hast zwei alubuchsen, die in das dämpferauge von links und rechts geschoben werden. diese müssen sich im dämpferauge drehen und fest mit der wippe verbunden sein (nach anziehen des schnellspanners). im dämpferauge ist ein gleitlager eingepresst. die buchsen und dieses gleitlager sind das verschleißteil. wenn sich deine buchsen auf der "welle" drehen, dann hobeltst du dir auch deine dämpferwippe ab. dafür ist die aber nicht gedacht.
> ...


----------



## raffic (26. Februar 2007)

Bla bla bla!!!!!!!!!!

Hab seit 2002 ein Bergwerk und bin tatsächlich noch immer zufrieden!


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2007)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> ... 'Mercury' ... bricht das Joch noch immer an der gleichen Stelle?


Hmmm - gibt's da denn Probleme? Hab' ich was versäumt?? 
Bitte um Aufklärung - Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (28. Februar 2007)

... eine Weile waren hier Berichte über Brüche am Joch des 'Mercury' zu lesen. In anderen Foren/Usenet habe ich selbiges auch öfter gelesen. Dazu muß ich aber sagen, daß ich nicht weiß wie die Benutzer mit dem MTB umgegangen sind, Sprünge, Downhill etc.


----------

